
ESO Telescope Observes Exoplanet Where It Rains Iron - lelf
https://www.eso.org/public/news/eso2005/
======
api
"There can't be life anywhere else... everywhere else is too cold for liquid
iron, and iron is the only solvent with the unique properties required for..."
:)

~~~
adrianN
Life as I understand it seems to require complex molecules or other structures
that can store and process information. Are there such things that are stable
at temperatures where it rains iron? I don't know of any candidates.

~~~
avmich
> ...or other structures that can store and process information.

Relay computers can be constructed primarily from iron... relay solenoids,
ferrit memory, coils, conductors, contacts... only energy sources seem to need
some other elements...

~~~
adrianN
It seems hard to construct relays from liquid iron.

------
briga
Even if we don't find life on these exoplanets, we're sure to discover some
pretty incredible geological wonders. 99% of our geological knowledge is based
around events that happen on Earth, and what happens on Earth is just a tiny
fraction of what's possible in the universe. Imagine how many Grand Canyons or
Mount Everests or Sahara Deserts are just waiting to be discovered

~~~
saagarjha
Note that there is a field for this, though it's largely focused on our solar
system for obvious reasons:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetary_geology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetary_geology)

------
batirch
What type of life do you think out there? Viruses, bacterias, cellular
organisms...

Imagine there are giant creatures that enjoy romantic walk under iron rains :D

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I was tired of my schlorb, we'd been together too long

Like a worn-out recording, of a favorite song

So while she lay there merping, I read the scannor in bed

And in the personals streamlet, there was this stromling I read

"If you like Paarra Cosanla, and getting caught in the rain

If you're not into yoga, if you have a 20 megaton brain

If you like making love by the twin moons, in the dunes of the cape

I'm the love that you've looked for, strom to me, and escape

~~~
jacquesm
If you did that on the spot it is very impressive.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I should have used a different word for Yoga though, that's pretty
embarrassing.

